# Angeln im Elsass



## lalalattlalala (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo und guten Tag,  drei Freunde und ich planen in zwei Wochen nach Frankreich ins Elsass zu fahren und dort Angeln zu gehen. Wir kommen aus dem Raum Landau, also ziemlich nahe an der Grenze zum Elsass.  Wir wollten dort zelten und grillen (hab gelesen dass es an einigen Seen verboten sein soll).  Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen See? Einer von uns hat einen Angelschein, die anderen sind Anfänger. Wo müssen wir uns anmelden zum Angeln?  Wäre toll wenn jemand seine Erfahrung schreiben könnte. Schonmal danke im Voraus.  Grüße


----------



## Münzi09 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass*

ich kann Euch die Tages oder Jahreskarte Seltz empfehlen.
Tageskarte 15€ - Jahreskarte 99€.
Bei Seltz ist noch Port Beinheim dabei , Münchhausen, und der Rhein bis Basel.



lalalattlalala schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag,  drei Freunde und ich planen in zwei Wochen nach Frankreich ins Elsass zu fahren und dort Angeln zu gehen. Wir kommen aus dem Raum Landau, also ziemlich nahe an der Grenze zum Elsass.  Wir wollten dort zelten und grillen (hab gelesen dass es an einigen Seen verboten sein soll).  Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen See? Einer von uns hat einen Angelschein, die anderen sind Anfänger. Wo müssen wir uns anmelden zum Angeln?  Wäre toll wenn jemand seine Erfahrung schreiben könnte. Schonmal danke im Voraus.  Grüße


----------



## lalalattlalala (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass*

15€ pro person die angelt? darf dort jeder angeln, auch ohne angelschein? und ist dort grillen/campen erlaubt?  danke schonma


----------



## Münzi09 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass*

ja 15€ das Tagesticket (pro Person) grillen,campen und Nachtangeln ist fast überall verboten,außer mit Sondergenehmigungen.Angeln darf mann auch ohne Angelschein,aber pro Person ein Ticket muß mann haben.




lalalattlalala schrieb:


> 15€ pro person die angelt? darf dort jeder angeln, auch ohne angelschein? und ist dort grillen/campen erlaubt?  danke schonma


----------



## fabfab (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass*

Ich war dieses Wochenende in Beinheim angeln. Campiert haben ich und mein Kollege in Rastatt . Auf dem Campingplatz ist ein Badesee in dem man ebenfalls angeln kann . Die Angelkarte in Beinheim hat uns pro kopf ebenfalls 15,50 Euro gekosten . Mit dieser karte konnte man an ausgeschriebenen Seen angeln von sonnenaufgang bis untergang . Haben an einem kleinen See geangelt und dort 3 Hechte mit 70 cm länge und 4 kleinere Barsche gefangen . Nur zu empfehlen . Top gebiet dort auch für friedfische


----------



## lalalattlalala (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass*

Gibts denn im Elsass keine privaten Seen, bei denen man auch Nachts angeln darf und zusätzlich noch zelten/grillen erlaubt ist? =)


----------



## Münzi09 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass*

wüßte ich jetzt nicht??? denke aber das es die schon gibt.


----------



## Ossifischer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass*



lalalattlalala schrieb:


> Gibts denn im Elsass keine privaten Seen, bei denen man auch Nachts angeln darf und zusätzlich noch zelten/grillen erlaubt ist? =)


 

in mittersheim gibt es einen Campingplatz direkt am See (Lac de Mittersheim) es gibt auch ausgewiesene ,so genannte Karpfenzonen, da darf man sein Bivi aufbauen (kostenlos)sind aber weit abgelegen, aber nachtangeln ist fast überall verboten.Es gibt auch einen Touristen-o.Ferienschein für 2 o.4 wochen liegt wo bei ca.20 € und man darf mit vier Ruten fischen pro Mann. Schau mal bei Google Earth nach. Auf den Campingplatz hast du alles Einkaufen , Restaurant, du darf auch am Wasser grillen (15m entfernt)


----------



## fritla (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass*



lalalattlalala schrieb:


> Gibts denn im Elsass keine privaten Seen, bei denen man auch Nachts angeln darf und zusätzlich noch zelten/grillen erlaubt ist? =)


 

http://www.urlaub-anbieter.com/Metiquay-See.htm

Nachtangeln erlaubt, du brauchst in Privat Seen auch kein
Angelschein.


----------

